# Book club suggestions



## Alle Meine Entchen

I belong to a book club w/ members of ladies from my church. We're starting to get to the end of our first list of books to read and @ our last meeting, was reminded to think of new books for us to read. My problem is, these ladies all have different ideas about what a good book club book is than I do! For our last meeting, we read the Wendsday Letters, which everyone (but me) loved. I spent the meeting telling them why I thought it was a bad book (plot wasn't plausable, characters not believeable, etc). Since this is a church book club (but not too churchy, if that makes sense) we don't want to read anything that has excessive language, violence, nudity or smut in it. 

I would appreciate any suggestions. Almost all of the books I suggested last time were shot down b/c they were too "heavy" for them (the lovely bones, the other boleyn sister). We also want books that can be gotten thru the library as well, to help offset costs.

Y'all are gems!


----------



## drenee

I read The Bean Trees by Barbara Kingslover. One of the best books I've read in a long time. 
I, personally, would enjoy a book club for this book. 
http://www.amazon.com/Bean-Trees-Novel-P-S/dp/0061765228/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1270084030&sr=8-1
deb


----------



## CNDudley

Hi! My book club is also made up of ladies from church, although it sounds like we're a little more comfortable with "objectionable" material and occasional heavier reads. 
We tend to alternate Contemporary Fiction, Non-Fiction, Classic, and we really enjoyed these from the past couple years:

THE WHITE BONE by Barbara Gowdy. I normally hate talking animal books and books from animals' perspectives, but this one is the exception. A community of elephants tries to get to a safe refuge. Wonderful characters. Everyone who read it loved it.

EXCELLENT WOMEN by Barbara Pym. Churchgoing characters (Anglican)! Delicate comedy of manners like Austen.

PEACE LIKE A RIVER by Leif Enger. Very funny and moving coming-of-age/road trip story.

I know Pym isn't on Kindle, but these can all be found at the library...
I'm a pastor's wife, and I'd recommend my book, but it's definitely PG-13 for language (delinquent teen) and adult situations! Ha ha.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

My library works with book clubs. They have a list to choose from, will provide books for all your members, and even send someone to help get the discussion started.  Even if your library doesn't provide this kind of service, you might check with your library for recommendations.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

As for book recommendations for your club, how about the CS Lewis sci-fi trilogy that has a spiritual slant. The first book is called "Out of the Silent Planet." It's a great story, but not too heavy.


----------



## AnnetteL

Church book clubs are always tricky--everyone has their own level of "offensive." 

If your group like stuff like Regency Romance (think Jane Austen), they's likely adore Sarah M. Eden's new Courting Miss Lancaster. It's a quick read, great story, and very funny. A lot of people compare it to Georgette Heyer's work. I hear that a lot of currently published Regency is heavy on the bedroom stuff, which wouldn't work for a churchy group, but this one's about as clean as they come (with a few Regency swear words that to most of us today just seem like quirky phrases!).

If they like mysteries, a very clean culinary mystery series is the Sadie Hoffmiller series by Josi S. Kilpack. So far: Lemon Tart, English Trifle, Devil's Food Cake, and now Key Lime Pie will be out very soon. Up next is Blackberry Crumble. The heroine is a 50s-something busybody who loves to cook and manages to solve mysteries with her nosy ways--and by cooking. The books have recipes in them. They're a hoot.


----------



## sillyolebear

I think the Help would be a great book to read for your book club.. also the summer kitchen was a great book


----------



## akagriff

Francine Rivers is good.  The Lineage of Grace is a good series ( and each book is short). Also Mark of the 
Lion was a good series.


----------



## Some Writer Cat

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I belong to a book club w/ members of ladies from my church. We're starting to get to the end of our first list of books to read and @ our last meeting, was reminded to think of new books for us to read. My problem is, these ladies all have different ideas about what a good book club book is than I do! For our last meeting, we read the Wendsday Letters, which everyone (but me) loved. I spent the meeting telling them why I thought it was a bad book (plot wasn't plausable, characters not believeable, etc). Since this is a church book club (but not too churchy, if that makes sense) we don't want to read anything that has excessive language, violence, nudity or smut in it.
> 
> I would appreciate any suggestions. Almost all of the books I suggested last time were shot down b/c they were too "heavy" for them (the lovely bones, the other boleyn sister). We also want books that can be gotten thru the library as well, to help offset costs.
> 
> Y'all are gems!


How about Nick Hornby? Feels light when reading it (About a Boy, High Fidelity, etc.), but still engaging enough that you'd probably like it.


----------



## BarbraAnnino

My publisher just started an eBook Club with all kinds of little extras including reading guides and bookmark templates for each book. There are lots of titles to choose from in all genres.

http://www.vanillaheartbooksandauthors.com/VHP_EBook_Book_Club.html

Barbra Annino


----------

